# الى الاخت اروى .... برنامج AutoCAD 2008



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى الاخت الفاضلة اروى

الى حضرتك نسخة من برنامج الــ AutoCAD 2008

و قد تم تقسم البرنامج الى ثمانى اجزاء الى حضرتك الجزء الاول
http://www11.sendthisfile.com/d.jsp?t=YMqii2Btt8KCHUdBcBICetjb

علما بان كل جزء صلاحيته لمدة ثلاث ايام فقط،، و سوف اوافى حضرتك بباقى الاجزاء تباعا.
و شكرا


----------



## أروى (10 فبراير 2008)

شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس احمد
مرسى على اهتمامك بطلبى
على العموم جارى التحميل
جزاك الله كل خير
فى انتظار باقى الاجزاء


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 فبراير 2008)

أروى قال:


> شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس احمد
> مرسى على اهتمامك بطلبى
> على العموم جارى التحميل
> جزاك الله كل خير
> فى انتظار باقى الاجزاء


 

و جزاكى ان شاء الله

و ان شاء الله اليوم بعد صلاة العصر سوف تجدى الجزء الثانى.


----------



## أروى (10 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يا بشمهندس جدا
تعبتك معايا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس مسلم معماري (10 فبراير 2008)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس ازاى نفك الضغط علشان انا نزلته ومش عارف افكه 

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## أروى (10 فبراير 2008)

أجزاء البرنامج لازم كلها تنزل عشان الضغط يتفك
واللينك دة بتاع الجزء الاول فقط


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضراتكم الجزء الثانى 

http://www2.sendthisfile.com/d.jsp?t=A77AkDx6VizMdU7ncmn37BX0

علما بان كل جزء صلاحيته لمدة ثلاث ايام فقط،، و سوف اوافى حضرتك بباقى الاجزاء تباعا.
و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 فبراير 2008)

مهندس مسلم معماري قال:


> لو سمحت يابشمهندس ازاى نفك الضغط علشان انا نزلته ومش عارف افكه
> 
> وجزاكم الله خير


 
سوف يتم الفك بعد الانتهاء من نزول الثمانى اجزاء و يتم الفك ببرنامج الــ winrar

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضراتكم الجزء الثالث

http://www5.sendthisfile.com/d.jsp?t=4w5yFJs6IJaTH9TkE69uc7hK

علما بان كل جزء صلاحيته لمدة ثلاث ايام فقط،، و سوف اوافى حضرتك بباقى الاجزاء تباعا.
و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضراتكم الجزء الرابع

http://www8.sendthisfile.com/d.jsp?t=zTgMesYTGlXVpjZTFhi77YI3

علما بان كل جزء صلاحيته لمدة ثلاث ايام فقط،، و سوف اوافى حضرتك بباقى الاجزاء تباعا.
و شكرا


----------



## أروى (11 فبراير 2008)

شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس
جارى التحميل


----------



## م عامر (11 فبراير 2008)

الأخ أحمد الطيب
شكراً جزيلاً ياطيب القلب


----------



## أروى (11 فبراير 2008)

يا بشمهندس احمد
للاسف صلاحية الجزء الرابع انتهت قبل ما يستكمل تحميل
لو ممكن حضرتك ترفعه تانى
يكون لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 فبراير 2008)

أروى قال:


> يا بشمهندس احمد
> للاسف صلاحية الجزء الرابع انتهت قبل ما يستكمل تحميل
> لو ممكن حضرتك ترفعه تانى
> يكون لك جزيل الشكر


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

لسه شغل لجزء الرابع و قد جربته بنفسى

على العموم جربى حضرتك تانى و لو فى شىء تحت امرك، ارفعه تانى.

و شكرا


----------



## fatmaaly (12 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
ارجو اعادة رفع الجزء الاول والجزء الرابع


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضراتكم الجزء الخامس

http://www12.sendthisfile.com/d.jsp?t=t8Q3dK1JPO3DSoIZ3fqsQo3L

علما بان كل جزء صلاحيته لمدة ثلاث ايام فقط،، و سوف اوافى حضرتك بباقى الاجزاء تباعا.
و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 فبراير 2008)

fatmaaly قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> ارجو اعادة رفع الجزء الاول والجزء الرابع


 


حاضر سوف اقوم برفع الجزء الاول مرة اخرى،

و لكن الجزء الرابع ما زال شغال و قد جربته بنفسى.

و شكرا


----------



## fatmaaly (12 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
نعم لقد استطعت تحميل الجزء الرابع
وشكرا ارجو اعادة رفع الجزء الاول
نفع الله بك الناس وانعم الله عليك بالعافيه


----------



## أروى (12 فبراير 2008)

فعلا الجزء الرابع شغال
ان حملته تانى ونزل فعلا
شكرا يا بشمهندس
فى انتظار الجزء السادس
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (13 فبراير 2008)

fatmaaly قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> نعم لقد استطعت تحميل الجزء الرابع
> وشكرا ارجو اعادة رفع الجزء الاول
> نفع الله بك الناس وانعم الله عليك بالعافيه


 
الى حضرتك الجزء الاول 

http://www12.sendthisfile.com/d.jsp?t=Ak4W4LQD5uTUsQQr6VDgbgYP

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (13 فبراير 2008)

أروى قال:


> فعلا الجزء الرابع شغال
> ان حملته تانى ونزل فعلا
> شكرا يا بشمهندس
> فى انتظار الجزء السادس
> جزاك الله كل خير


 

حاضر برفع الان السادس و السابع، و ان شاء الله يكونوا فى الموقع اليوم.

و شكرا


----------



## fatmaaly (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (13 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضراتكم الجزء السادس

http://www12.sendthisfile.com/d.jsp?t=CG2OrLi9WZ92cO7Z8mTF2Am0
http://www12.sendthisfile.com/d.jsp?t=CG2OrLi9WZ92cO7Z8mTF2Am0
علما بان كل جزء صلاحيته لمدة ثلاث ايام فقط،، و سوف اوافى حضرتك بباقى الاجزاء تباعا.
و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (13 فبراير 2008)

fatmaaly قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 

و جزاكى ان شاء الله


----------



## أبوالجوري (13 فبراير 2008)

ليش ما تشتري نسخة كاملة من سوق الكمبيوتر اريح لكم واسرع


----------



## أروى (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يا بشمهندس احمد على الجزء السادس
جاااااااااارى التحميل
فى انتظار الجزء السابع
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (13 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضراتكم الجزء السابع

http://www12.sendthisfile.com/d.jsp?t=3pOEBV2lJN0muuf45Oxb7yDe


علما بان كل جزء صلاحيته لمدة ثلاث ايام فقط،، و سوف اوافى حضرتك بباقى الاجزاء تباعا.
و شكرا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أروى (13 فبراير 2008)

مرسى جدا على مجهودك يا بشمهندس
عقبال يارب الجزء التامن
عشان اسطب البرنامج
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضراتكم الجزء الثامن و الاخير

http://www2.sendthisfile.com/d.jsp?t=PVQXa6QQOKy785hett4ZmcdK


علما بان كل جزء صلاحيته لمدة ثلاث ايام فقط،، و سوف اوافى حضرتك بباقى الاجزاء تباعا.
و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الحمد لله و الشكر لله، قد وفقنى المولى عز وجل فى تحميل الثمانى اجزاء الخاصين ببرنامج AutoCAD 2008.
ارجو من السادة الزملاء الانتباه الى التى:
اولا: الكراك بداخل الملف.
ثانيا: عند تنصيب البرنامج يجب ان يكون البرنامج على hard desk و ليس من الاسطوانه على طول.
و فققم الله عز وجل و نفعكم بهذا البرنامج العظيم.
وشكرا


----------



## أروى (14 فبراير 2008)

مليون الف شكر ليك يا بشمهندس احمد
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engineer-rehab (14 فبراير 2008)

للاسف يا بشمهندس مفيش ولا رابط بيفتح معايا 

ارجو المساعدة


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 فبراير 2008)

أروى قال:


> مليون الف شكر ليك يا بشمهندس احمد
> جزاك الله كل خير


 

الشكر لله حده، و ان شاء الله حنزل التعليم فيديو قريبا.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 فبراير 2008)

engineer-rehab قال:


> للاسف يا بشمهندس مفيش ولا رابط بيفتح معايا
> 
> ارجو المساعدة


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الاجزاء الثامن و السابع و السادس و الاول الموجود فى الصفحة الثانية شاغلين حاولى حمليهم
و الباقى احملهملك تانى


----------



## أروى (15 فبراير 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> الشكر لله حده، و ان شاء الله حنزل التعليم فيديو قريبا.



مرسى جدا جدا على مجهودك
جزاك الله كل خير
ربنا يوفقك دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالحميدالزاوي (20 فبراير 2008)

لا استطيع تحميل هذاالملف


----------



## عبكرينو المخترع (29 فبراير 2008)

_جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس_


----------



## omar25 (16 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sala7 nasr (21 ديسمبر 2010)

لا اله الا انت ربى خلقتنى وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت اعوز بك من شر ما خلقت


----------

